# Indian Pacific Wheel Race



## dim (29 Dec 2016)

For those who enjoy ultra distance and a challenge, this one looks interesting and some say that it's the hardest race in the world ... 5300km across Australia with an elevation of 29 000 meters. This race is done unsupported.



http://www.indianpacificwheelrace.com/route


----------



## frank9755 (29 Dec 2016)

I was looking at this last night, and dreaming a little...
But it's already sold out. 
I it would be an amazing thing to do, though, maybe another year!


----------



## frank9755 (2 Feb 2017)

The entries opened up again so I signed up. Just booked my flight, so I'm definitely going. I'm slightly nervous!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2017)

frank9755 said:


> The entries opened up again so I signed up. Just booked my flight, so I'm definitely going. I'm slightly nervous!



Nutter


----------



## frank9755 (9 Mar 2017)

I'm off next Wednesday. I've put a post on my blog with a bit of background, bike pictures and some links.

Dot watching opportunities can be found here

Facebook updates probably here


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2017)

Very best of British luck to you Frank. Will be watching and following in earnest.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2017)

Good grief! What a great adventure, good luck to you.


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Mar 2017)

Good luck Frank, fingers crossed for a strong westerly across the Nullarbor!


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Mar 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> Good luck Frank, fingers crossed for a strong westerly across the Nullarbor!


Frank "IS" the strong Westerley


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Mar 2017)

All the best Frank. I will be watching you again.


----------



## BermudaTriangle (12 Mar 2017)

Hope the final prep is going well Frank. looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## des.o (12 Mar 2017)

I'm with Ian - 'nutter', but in the best possible way - amazing adventure. Good luck with this one Frank, looking forward to dot watching.


----------



## Beebo (12 Mar 2017)

What are the significant differences between the pan European race?
I presume that Eurorpe offers many more route choices amd many more stopping places for food water and rest.


----------



## si_c (14 Mar 2017)

Beebo said:


> What are the significant differences between the pan European race?
> I presume that Eurorpe offers many more route choices amd many more stopping places for food water and rest.


This is a bit longer as well from what I understand, although the climbing is similar.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Mar 2017)

des.o said:


> I'm with Ian - 'nutter', but in the best possible way - amazing adventure. Good luck with this one Frank, looking forward to dot watching.


Cheers Des,
It looks like a fixed-friendly route...!


----------



## frank9755 (15 Mar 2017)

Beebo said:


> What are the significant differences between the pan European race?
> I presume that Eurorpe offers many more route choices amd many more stopping places for food water and rest.


Yeah, that's the main couple of things.
This is longer and flatter, through much emptier country and there is a mandatory route. In the TCR you have to plan your own.
There's a lot more that is common to both, though.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Mar 2017)

Also the wild life is different. Europe has dogs, this has loads of poisonous things


----------



## des.o (17 Mar 2017)

frank9755 said:


> Cheers Des,
> It looks like a fixed-friendly route...!



Not sure that the Nullarbor section is even human friendly Frank. Think you are building a good following on lfgss - no pressure! Have fun, or something like that...


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2017)

One tracker on so far. What is it, 3am there, with a 6.30am start.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Mar 2017)

just a reminder: https://indianpacificwheelrace.maprogress.com/#
to see how Frank is getting on. He seems to my untrained eye to be doing OK. Maybe halfway down the field?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

Just had a look at the elevation of the route, blimey there are some tough looking climbs near the end. Good luck to everyone doing it.


----------



## Rustybucket (19 Mar 2017)

im going to follow Frank & Mike Hall - am enjoying watching the dots!


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Mar 2017)

Franks doing well and Mike Hall is in second position.

I will be watching this for a couple of weeks but it is not as entertaining as the TCR. I like the format where everyone goes off in their own direction, I have been looking at the Australian route on Streetview. Apart from the endurance part of the race, it looks mind numbingly boring to ride.

Maybe the riders will have another insight into it.

There is only 1 rider scratched from the field up to now.


----------



## User482 (20 Mar 2017)

Frank has completed 1000km!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2017)

User482 said:


> Frank has completed 1000km!




So right in the desert plains by now.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

This is brilliant, I'm going to be keeping tabs on @frank9755. Does anybody know if he cycles out into Epping Forest regularly because there's a bloke that passes me in the mornings who looks a lot like him!?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> This is brilliant, I'm going to be keeping tabs on @frank9755. Does anybody know if he cycles out into Epping Forest regularly because there's a bloke that passes me in the mornings who looks a lot like him!?




He's the other side of London.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> He's the other side of London.


Yeah, but that wouldn't stop him going to Epping Forest. I used to commute longer than that.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Yeah, but that wouldn't stop him going to Epping Forest. I used to commute longer than that.



It's not Frank


----------



## r04DiE (20 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's not Frank


That would have done in the first place - thanks.


----------



## FishFright (20 Mar 2017)

I've just come across* this thread. Nutter indeed but in the best possible way . 

*ooh er mrs


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Mar 2017)

Frank is doing a great job.

12.40AM OZ time. Frank has just pulled into the Mandrabilla Roadhouse in 15th place. At a guess he will be getting something to eat and getting his head down for a few hours.

Great riding Frank.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2017)

Frank!!!

Steal some Buffs!


----------



## mark c (21 Mar 2017)

To even think of entering this epic ride boggles my mind. To which i must add GO FRANK !!!!!!!


----------



## velovoice (21 Mar 2017)

Go, Frank! So impressive.


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2017)

Frank appears to be asleep at a truck stop. 2.30 in the morning and there are still others riding. Boggling stuff


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Frank appears to be asleep at a truck stop. 2.30 in the morning and there are still others riding. Boggling stuff
> 
> View attachment 343479



Doesn't look very busy.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...!1s0x2aefb51c407ce9d7:0x400f6382479d8b0?hl=en


----------



## iLB (21 Mar 2017)

Is there a way to see their average speed?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Mar 2017)

iLB said:


> Is there a way to see their average speed?


Yes, just click one of the names in the map view linked to early in this thread, and a popup appears with various stats including average speed.


----------



## iLB (21 Mar 2017)

I see speed, but not sure is avg speed?

Go Mike! and go Frank!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Mar 2017)

iLB said:


> I see speed, but not sure is avg speed?
> 
> Go Mike!


Sorry, you're correct, my mistake.


----------



## velovoice (21 Mar 2017)




----------



## velovoice (21 Mar 2017)

The bit about the food.... yeah, when I watched the video titled "Chillin" with [Beth Dunne?] at a truckstop, I thought "If I had to eat like that, I'd keel over dead". Disgusting stuff -- all super processed, lots of E numbers, very little nutritional value -- yet it seems to be what travellers (in cars) expect from their truck stops. Not too surprising, but still very retch-making.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> all super processed, lots of E numbers, very little nutritional value


Yes indeed, the ability to eat just about anything is a basic test for any audax rider. A Ginsters Pasty and a pint of milk at 3am in some godforsaken part of Norfolk can seem like heaven. Can't see how Frank can be doing that distance on such food, maybe he's just superhuman.


----------



## rikki (22 Mar 2017)

One of the riders - James Raison - posted some comments here about what he has to eat.
Scroll down to EAT. EVERY. THING. You can't miss the picture.
"My diet on endurance rides is what you’d expect from an entire party of 8 year-olds given free rein to choose whatever they want.
It’s pretty gross when I look back at it."


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Mar 2017)

Some local news on the race:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-22/indian-pacific-wheel-race-cyclists-ride-nullarbor/8372632


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Mar 2017)

Fair Dinkum Mate, keep pedalling..............................


----------



## iZaP (22 Mar 2017)

The way I follow these rides is...usually memorise a place on the map and see how close they are to it every time I check the map, kristof and mike are nearing the iron knob town! they've got a massive ore mine there!!!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2017)

I presume @frank9755 is the only Frank in the race so I'm following the right man


----------



## Beebo (22 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> I presume @frank9755 is the only Frank in the race so I'm following the right man


Frank "what have you done today to make you feel " Proud.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2017)

Beebo said:


> Frank "what have you done today to make you feel " Proud.


Thanks for that .At least I'm following the right man 
Doing us Proud for certain


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2017)

Just been youtubing and found a interview with a rider in a Leicester correct cycling club jersey I believe he's shell on the entrants list . I see this club out and about most weekends wasn't expecting to see the jersey on the inipac another dot to follow


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2017)

Juliana Buhring has scratched but not scratched







I think I might have stayed overnight in hospital on discovering blood in my wee, not got back on my bike but that's probably why I'd never make an ultra distance cyclist!


----------



## rikki (23 Mar 2017)

If at first it all goes wrong - you can always start again!
Juliana Buhring to restart after serious illness
Never, ever, give up!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Mar 2017)

Let's face it these people are nuts in the nicest way .


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2017)

3am in the morning and Frank is off and running. Meanwhile the gap between Mike Hall and Kristoff allegaert is staying around the 60 to 100km mark. neither of them seem to stop.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Mar 2017)

What's happened to Kristoff overnight?


----------



## iLB (24 Mar 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> What's happened to Kristoff overnight?



What do you mean?


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2017)

Here's a graph of stop time of the leading riders






Beats me how they can survive on so little sleep. Something like 20 have abandoned now. Frank is in about 17th place and the leading trio are some 900km ahead.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Mar 2017)

iLB said:


> What do you mean?


At 6:00 this morning it looked like he'd lost the lead by about 50k or so.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2017)

Looks like @frank9755 has stopped for the night. Will he choose the bus shelter or the church porch?


----------



## Spartak (24 Mar 2017)

Following this race on Facebook - what a great event. 

Chapeau to all taking part :-)


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 343883
> 
> 
> Looks like @frank9755 has stopped for the night. Will he choose the bus shelter or the church porch?


He appears to have gone for the silo option

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!8m2!3d-25.274398!4d133.775136!6m1!1e1?hl=en

Although more likely, he's back up the road in the parking lot.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2017)




----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

@ianrauk if your it touch with @frank9755 please pass on my good wishes and make sure he hows he has my respect whatever he decides . He's already done more than most of us could manage .


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> @ianrauk if your it touch with @frank9755 please pass on my good wishes and make sure he hows he has my respect whatever he decides . He's already done more than most of us could manage .


He knows the CC massive is following his progress and wishing him well.


----------



## r04DiE (26 Mar 2017)

Yep, Frank is just amazing. I really am fully behind him and what an achievement.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Mar 2017)

I've spoken to him on the phone: he's having a decent night in a hotel. He is lucid, thinking logically, speaking clearly and sounded cheerful. A good night's kip in a decent bed and a load of protein should help. Legs are tired, he mentioned six days of headwinds on the Nullabor which suggests my reading of the weather forecast has been awry. Wind is with him as he heads generally eastward-ish tomorrow morning, then if he can get to Adelaide and turn northwards it'll be with him as the direction of the wind changes and strengthens.


----------



## r04DiE (26 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the update and that's all good news. GO FRANK!


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2017)

I've noticed a lot of the dots struggling across the Nullabor. I think the wind changed after the leading riders went through and after that everyone seemed to take an age to get across. There's a few dots making very painful progress and I can see more packing in the next few days.

In the meantime Juliana Buhring has started again and I doubt she'll finish last.


----------



## redfalo (26 Mar 2017)

Saw it on Facebook. At bit heartbreaking to be honest. If a rider as strong, experienced and strong-willed as Frank is thinking about packing, things must be really serious. All the best, Frank!


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4737104, member: 9609"]I couldn't find her on the map thing, is she under a dif name?[/QUOTE]
She's JuJu.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Mar 2017)

frank's been at the hotel for nine hours. Let's see how he comes off the starting blocks.


----------



## r04DiE (26 Mar 2017)

Yeah, I have my beady eye on him as I'm sure do many others on here


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Mar 2017)

Been watching him all day ! What ever he decides to do he will still need to refuel his body and get things right in his head .


----------



## r04DiE (26 Mar 2017)

He seems to be having a good rest so that's good for him.


----------



## velovoice (26 Mar 2017)

He's awake and carrying on.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> He's awake and carrying on.
> View attachment 344273


Go on Frank !


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

Go Frank 
Amazing what some sleep can do


----------



## r04DiE (26 Mar 2017)

Go Frank, GO!! You're amazing


----------



## Beebo (27 Mar 2017)

Go Frank,this is a once in a lifetime opportunity to do something none of us would even consider. 
A few extra days will not matter.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2017)

Gap between the front three is pretty much 100km from each other. A couple more seem to have dropped out, bringing the total to 22.

As a complete aside, you can do the whole journey on the train for a rather princely 1200quid one way. Four days, three nights. I've always fancied one of railways great journeys but I'll have to save the pennies for that one.

http://www.greatsouthernrail.com.au/trains/the-indian-pacific


----------



## Chris Swift (27 Mar 2017)

Keep going Frank... Have been watching, its very interesting! Keep going mate!


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2017)

Unfortunately the reason two more dropped make for unpleasant reading


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Gap between the front three is pretty much 100km from each other. A couple more seem to have dropped out, bringing the total to 22.
> 
> As a complete aside, you can do the whole journey on the train for a rather princely 1200quid one way. Four days, three nights. I've always fancied one of railways great journeys but I'll have to save the pennies for that one.
> 
> http://www.greatsouthernrail.com.au/trains/the-indian-pacific



£1,200! I'd rather ride it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Unfortunately the reason two more dropped make for unpleasant reading
> 
> View attachment 344324



Total bummer, hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2017)

Day 9


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2017)

Day 10


----------



## Spartak (27 Mar 2017)

Great reception for SH in Melbourne


----------



## r04DiE (28 Mar 2017)

Frank moving along nicely again and has just passed Jan-Willem Bobbink.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Frank moving along nicely again and has just passed Jan-Willem Bobbink.


Past 3000km and hes past my yearly total which I thought was quite good in 11 days 
Go Frank


----------



## r04DiE (28 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Past 3000km and hes past my yearly total which I thought was quite good in 11 days
> Go Frank


Ha ha, and he's not far off half my annual 7600km - it's just crazy! 11 days :O


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Mar 2017)

Amazing achievement, amazing willpower & amazing cojones even to enter. Chapeau & bon courage.


----------



## r04DiE (28 Mar 2017)

I think @frank9755 deserves a big banner for when before he gets home. Everyone on this forum should know his name. Maybe a job for @Moderators?


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2017)

Well after considering quitting and taking a long sleep, Frank is back up amongst the people he'd been with previously which is a remarkable recovery. A few dots seemed to have stalled, perhaps having their own crisis but so far Kristof Allegaert looks untouchable at the front.

At the back Juju, Juliana Buhring, after hospital treatment and starting again, is perhaps another 24hrs off catching the back marker, mind you, he is 74!


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Well after considering quitting and taking a long sleep, Frank is back up amongst the people he'd been with previously which is a remarkable recovery. A few dots seemed to have stalled, perhaps having their own crisis but so far Kristof Allegaert looks untouchable at the front.
> 
> At the back Juju, Juliana Buhring, after hospital treatment and starting again, is perhaps another 24hrs off catching the back marker, mind you, he is 74!


And there's a video online where she says she's padded a tyre with a towel because she's run out of tubes. Completely bananas!


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4739792, member: 9609"]what happened to her ?[/QUOTE]
This post has her facebook update in, blood in wee, heart palpitations, face swelling like a football.......

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/indian-pacific-wheel-race.211934/post-4733310


----------



## velovoice (28 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> This post has her facebook update in, blood in wee, heart palpitations, face swelling like a football.......
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/indian-pacific-wheel-race.211934/post-4733310


In short, reaction to meds she was given for her knee, which turned out to be of the same type yet 4 times as strong as ibuprofen, which she has a known allergy to.


----------



## Shaun (28 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I think @frank9755 deserves a big banner for when before he gets home. Everyone on this forum should know his name. Maybe a job for @Moderators?


A good idea - we'll throw him a thread-party when he gets back. In the meantime, a bit of encouragement shouldn't go amiss: https://twitter.com/CycleChat/status/846852513072590851


----------



## Beebo (29 Mar 2017)

Mike Hall has taken the lead.
Race on.


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Mar 2017)

I can't believe how close it is! Come on mike!


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2017)

Kristoff took a long break on the Alpine mtn road last night and Mike Hall got very close before I went to bed. It's sometimes difficult to tell where things are up to as it depends how often the trackers update but that's the point where things seemed to change. Sarah Hammond has fallen a few hundred Km's back now and those two are probably going to push each other pretty hard to the finish.

This is the first time I've really got involved in dot watching, it's fascinating.


----------



## Bimble (29 Mar 2017)

Love the tracker https://indianpacificwheelrace.maprogress.com/# - very detailed and enjoyed rewinding the timeline to watch Frank's tag scuttle along thousands of Km's of Aussie road. Hat's off to everyone attempting the race.

I haven't read-up on the rules / details - do the stopwatch markers on the tracker map indicate where riders need to get to each day? Are they check-in points that _must _be reached, or just organised stopping / rest points that are targets rather than absolutes?


----------



## k_green (29 Mar 2017)

Can't imagine racing so hard for 1000 km let alone with 4500 already in the legs. Amazing riders. Hoping Sarah can hold onto third too.


----------



## r04DiE (29 Mar 2017)

Kristof Allegaert ahead again by about 50m - this is too much! :O


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Mar 2017)

Bimble said:


> Love the tracker https://indianpacificwheelrace.maprogress.com/# - very detailed and enjoyed rewinding the timeline to watch Frank's tag scuttle along thousands of Km's of Aussie road. Hat's off to everyone attempting the race.
> 
> I haven't read-up on the rules / details - do the stopwatch markers on the tracker map indicate where riders need to get to each day? Are they check-in points that _must _be reached, or just organised stopping / rest points that are targets rather than absolutes?




The stopwatch markers are just to show us distances. They have no effect on the race at all. As long as the riders ride the course they can stop and rest wherever they want, whenever they want.

For those who missed it. During the evening of Tuesday 28th March, Mike Hall overtook Kristof Allegaertand got a slight lead. Kristof is now 1km behind Mike after racing 4964km. Today will be a big day for both riders.

Just a few more stories that you may not have heard.

Lochie Kavanagh aged 18, the youngest rider in the field. Lochie approached the race the correct way. He heard about the race and thought it would be a great adventure and applied. He was surprised to be accepted as he was not a cyclist before the race. He borrowed a bike and learnt how to use clip in pedals and is currently 2448km into the race.

Nick Skewes. Early in the race Nick was suffering from saddle sores. They were so bad that he spent a day riding off the seat. The following morning he decided to abandon. But he got so frustrated at trying to get a lift for himself and his bike, that he abandoned his abandonment and heas carried on riding. He is currently 3219km into the race.


Vasiliki Voutzali from Greece. Early on in the race she developed pains in her neck and could only look at the floor. A bit like James Hayden in the TCR. She woke up one morning and followed her Garmin track for 75km in the wrong direction. OH!! Come on. Who hasnt done it??? After 75km she realised her mistake and thought about hitching a ride back to where she made the mistake. But she couldnt face that so she cycled the 75km back. Just to prove that this was no fluke. She has since ridden in the wrong direction again. At this time she is 3296km into the race, and still going.

Paul Ardill. 74 years of age. He started riding a bike at the age of 65 after a stroke. The doctor told him it would help with his balance. Apparently he rides with a meat malet on the back of his bike. He says it is to hammer his tent pegs in. Personally, I think the guy is so hard that it is for raw kangaroo steaks, if one happens to cross his path.

Since I started typing this. Kristof has overtaken Mike and is 5km ahead. 

What a great race this is.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2017)

Just had my lunchtime check up .After 4730km the leaders are 2km apart unbelievable
Frank still plugging away past 3400 km
Go Frank
Leicester Forest rider Shell still holding off frank 3600km


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2017)

Day 11


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2017)

Day 12 ....


View: https://www.facebook.com/IndianPacificWheelRace/videos/409643959410994/


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2017)




----------



## r04DiE (29 Mar 2017)

Its 5:10 am there and, hang on a minute, they're both on the move again! There's about 125km between them and Kristof Allegaert is still out front. Come on, Mike!!


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Its 5:10 am there and, hang on a minute, they're both on the move again! There's about 125km between them and Kristof Allegaert is still out front. Come on, Mike!!


You keep calling Frank , Mike ! Come on Frank !!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2017)




----------



## r04DiE (29 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> You keep calling Frank , Mike ! Come on Frank !!!!!!


I mean FRANK & MIKE!!


----------



## r04DiE (29 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4741746, member: 9609"]I'm thinking that the time on the tracker map is Perth time, they could now be in Sydney time which is about 3hrs later, making it 8:30am ?.

Least Mike has had some sleep (maybe 7 hours with 5 camping?) Kristoff seems to have just kept moving nearly all night, he will have to stop somewhere? won't he ?

I would never have imagined watching dots on a map could be so exciting![/QUOTE]
Yep, surely he's going to have to go to sleep soon. You could be right about timezones too.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 344711


Fingers crossed he can keep going. he's not the only one who's slowed or stalled though. Shell was stopped for a long time and everyone seems to be taking longer breaks and one of the front 10, Mitchell Luke has pulled out with illness. Only the front two have kept up the relentless pace and you wonder if one of them will crack soon.

One can, thankfully, only imagine the attritional nature of this race.


----------



## Shaun (29 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> One can, thankfully, only imagine the *attritional nature of this race*.


The scale of it is mind boggling. Getting on the bike, day after day, riding hundreds of miles at a time, unsupported, would be challenge enough - but to turn it into a race. Insanity!  Exciting insanity though ...


----------



## slowmotion (29 Mar 2017)

I only discovered this thread a day ago, and I'm gasping in admiration at all the riders.

Allez Frank!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4742021, member: 9609"]In the last 8 hours Kristoff has extended his lead from 85mile to 113 mile and is now only about 200 mile from Sydney - but with no proper rest now for 30+ hours can he keep turning the pedals.[/QUOTE]


I look at what you have written and think to myself. Oh only 200 miles to go, not much in the scheme of things with the race. But then I think.. it's still 200 MILES. 
Insane.


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2017)

It looks like Mike Hall overtaking Kristoff just served to motivate him. He's put in an incredible effort now, he's surely got this but then again he's been cycling continuously for over 30 hours.

Meanwhile Beth Dunne has scratched, fatigue and Juju is less than a hundred km's from overtaking the back marker. It's a shame she suffered problems early in the race as it would have been interesting to see where she would have been.

Sarah Hammond is still looking safe for third but it does look like she's paying for that surge which initially brought her in contention with the front two, which makes you think about the whole strategy of this race and getting the balance of sleep, food, miles and pace right, not too mention the sheer bloody mindedness and ability to suffer like a dog.


----------



## velovoice (30 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4742168, member: 9609"]I'm not sure if he ever really stops. If you use the back button on the tracker map it steps back 1.5 hrs at a time. I followed it back to Denial Bay on the 22 march (1800 miles back) and in each 1½hr period he has moved forwards, there has been places where he has only been moving 5 or 6 miles in 4.5hrs (like denial bay, portland, hill end and a couple of hilly places (may be his little legs get tired or something)) but unlike the other competitors that do remain stationary for many hours at a t time, Kristoff just keeps moving - it can't be normal? [/QUOTE]
I remember people saying this through last year's TransCon, only for it to come out months later that he turns all his gadgets OFF when he stops. Not quite sure how/why that isn't obvious when dot watching but apparently he did get a fair amount of sleep doing TransCon but the legend that he does not sleep only grew.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2017)

Day 13 ......


View: https://www.facebook.com/IndianPacificWheelRace/videos/409843289391061/


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2017)

I'm not sure what's going on at the moment. The tracker seems to be stuck and there's no updates to speak of.


----------



## k_green (30 Mar 2017)

Lack of updates is probably just because it's 2am local time I think. If there are tracker issues (rather than everyone just being asleep), they're also not likely to be resolved for a few hours yet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2017)

Looks like Kristoff is moving again


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2017)

Now looks like Mike Hall has stopped again


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2017)

There's a 160km between them still. Sarah hammond is coming under threat for third place with Kai Edel slowly closing the gap. Meanwhile at the back, Juliana Buhring is no longer last having passed Paul Ardill and Christie Hamilton. The latter having bent her wheel in a bike stand when her bike was blown over and is still trying to repair it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> There's a 160km between them still. Christie Hamilton is coming under threat for third place with Kai Edel slowly closing the gap. Meanwhile at the back, Juliana Buhring is no longer last having passed Paul Ardill and Christie Hamilton. The latter having bent her wheel in a bike stand when her bike was blown over and is still trying to repair it



Think you mean Sarah Hammond for third place. 

Where are you picking up the extra information from? E.G. The latter having bent her wheel in a bike stand when her bike was blown over and is still trying to repair it


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Think you mean Sarah Hammond for third place.
> 
> Where are you picking up the extra information from? E.G. The latter having bent her wheel in a bike stand when her bike was blown over and is still trying to repair it


I do. Edited

Click on the rider and then click on rider profile. A lot of them have Instagram/Facebook/webpages


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> I do. Edited
> 
> Click on the rider and then click on rider profile. A lot of them have Instagram/Facebook/webpages



Cheers


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2017)

Finish is marked at 5401 so leader has 215km to go .How long do you reckon 20 km an hour 12 hours or quicker could be done by early morning


----------



## slowmotion (31 Mar 2017)

Frank is on the road again.


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2017)

Sadly Mike Hall was killed by a vehicle in the early hours of this morning. A separate thread is open for reflection on this tragic news:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m...ng-the-indian-pacific-wheel-race-2017.216294/

The organisers have cancelled the race and will be holding a tribute ride in Sydney on Sunday.


----------



## redfalo (31 Mar 2017)

James Hayden has launched a Just Giving campaign to collect money for Mike's family: https://www.justgiving.com/crowdfunding/Mikehall


----------



## k_green (1 Jun 2017)

I think some friends are cycling with Mike to Wales tonight, I thought there was going to be a tracker. Anyone know where to see it?


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> I think some friends are cycling with Mike to Wales tonight, I thought there was going to be a tracker. Anyone know where to see it?



What a lovely gesture.

Trackleaders.com/mikeslastdot17

If that does not work you can get the link on thTranscontinental Race page on Facebook. 

I must admit that it is strange watching Mikes dot moving again. I watched it stop in Australia.


----------



## k_green (1 Jun 2017)

> I must admit that it is strange watching Mikes dot moving again. I watched it stop in Australia.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> What a lovely gesture.
> 
> Trackleaders.com/mikeslastdot17
> 
> ...


Me too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Aug 2017)

A new video documenting the race. I haven't watched it yet, but will on the weekend, perhaps.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Aug 2017)

I've just watched it now.
Quite a good film, but still very sad.
Good interviews with Pat and Anna, and also several with Kristof.

EDIT And of course, with Mike, who was always interesting to listen to but, somehow, I blotted those out immediately afterwards, probably because a bit too painful.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Aug 2017)

frank9755 said:


> I've just watched it now.
> Quite a good film, but still very sad.
> Good interviews with Pat and Anna, and also several with Kristof.


It is a great film.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Aug 2017)

I just watched the first 20 minutes of it, and will watch more later. It's good so far, and of course for me, I can play the "I've seen that spot before" game, since I've lived in Australia my whole life (although I've actually only crossed the Nullarbor once, and it was decades ago and by car).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Aug 2017)

I just finished watching it, and yes it is a great film, but also sad.


----------



## r04DiE (29 Aug 2017)

I remember some of the ultra-distancers that I follow on Twitter (and some that I don't) summing up the documentary in exactly the same way as you guys have. Its a much watch for me, so thank you to @Shut Up Legs for the reminder!


----------



## slowmotion (29 Aug 2017)

I think that Frank mentioned that the food was not good. I was grimly fascinated by the diet of the riders in the film. Awful.


----------



## velovoice (30 Aug 2017)

I remember the roadside interviews with Sarah Hammond as she tucked into gas station fare and remember thinking "you guys can ride 5500 km on _THAT_??!!" Really disgusting non-food.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

velovoice said:


> I remember the roadside interviews with Sarah Hammond as she tucked into gas station fare and remember thinking "you guys can ride 5500 km on _THAT_??!!" Really disgusting non-food.


I've done a fair distance on 'Pork Pies' but buying them from 'service stations'


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2017)

What was going on when Kristoff and Mike met up. There was a fair amount of gesticulating, it didn't look so friendly, as if Mike was peeved at something?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2018)

The Australian Federal Police have identified the guilty party in Mike Hall's death. (sorry for the sarcasm but...) Can you guess who it was?

Yup, Mike Hall. Apparently he was invisible.

I hope the inquest will come to a different conclusion, but I have to believe it won't.


----------



## MartinQ (25 Sep 2018)

His inquest is on-going but the BBC report this morning is at
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-45622381

The first part of the comment 

He said Mr Hall had been wearing dark clothing with little reflective material at the time of the collision.
However, the inquest was also played documentary footage of Mr Hall racing at night in which he was visible.

is obviously factual, but disappointing.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

The law as regards cyclists, and general approach to such matters is decades behind on Oz. Mind you, sometimes it can be little different here.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2018)

MartinQ said:


> His inquest is on-going but the BBC report this morning is at
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-45622381
> 
> The first part of the comment
> ...



I find its strange that they mention his clothing but not whether he was using lights or not.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Sep 2018)

Not impressed by driver statements such as surprise at seeing a cyclist on that road. Oh that's okay then, feel free to drive carelessly.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2018)

By the video i saw of Mike just before the collision,his front and rear light were visible from distance.Did the car involved not hqve defective lights ?


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2018)

No charges have been laid against Mr Bobb. He had suffered significant distress and shock after the crash, the inquest heard.

Well, tha5s okay then, as long as your suitability distressed, we don't need to do anything else. Ffs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> By the video i saw of Mike just before the collision,his front and rear light were visible from distance.Did the car involved not hqve defective lights ?


I gather part of Bobby's testimony was that he actually wasn't looking where he was going. By the time his eyes returned to the road from what was distracting him, it was too late. So, cyclist's fault, obviously....


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2018)

jefmcg said:


> The Australian (ACT?) police have identified the guilty party in Mike Hall's death. (sorry for the sarcasm but...) Can you guess who it was?
> 
> Yup, Mike Hall. Apparently he was invisible.
> 
> I hope the inquest will come to a different conclusion, but I have to believe it won't.


What a bunch of f**ktards, the car (driven by a half asleep youth( hit a well lit cyclist.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

And now there's one on here about the inquest and it's reporting.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2018)

User13710 said:


> The other thread is also discussing the inquest, obviously. It is part of the same narrative.


Maybe they could be merged?


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> What a bunch of f**ktards, the car (driven by a half asleep youth( hit a well lit cyclist.


You really couldn't make this stuff up.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Maybe they could be merged?


On it, once I find the other one


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> On it, once I find the other one


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/indian-pacific-wheel-race.211934/post-5392918


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Sep 2018)

Threads now merged.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Sep 2018)

I have been following this in several places. I have a great respect for what Mike achieved but would not take that he was totally in the right on face value. But having read everything I have read from many places, it appears that Mike did everything right and had no blame in this accident.

My first question would have been to the senoir constable in charge of the investigation and that would have been "How many fatal road traffic accidents have you dealt with?" Taking what we know as a whole, the investigation looks shambolic. He did not sieze the drivers mobile phone for tests and I would have thought that was a matter of procedure. He did ascertain that the phone had not been used for sending messages or phone calls before, or at the time of the accident. But the phone was not searched for other data. He could have been using the phone for many other things. The Senior constable admitted at the inquest that this was an error and it should have been confiscated and checked.

The Senior Constable said that the lights on the car were "Below the normal standard". But were not tested as he did not know what the normal standard was. During several interviews the driver changed what distance he could see from 15 metres to half a football field. The discrepancies were never investigated. The driver also changed his mind about if there were other vehicles in the area. The area is well known for kangaroos getting hit and a question I would have asked is if there were no other vehicles in the area, why was the driver not on full beam. The driver admitted he was distractacted and when he looked forward again Mike was right in front of him. What was distracting him at that time of the morning?

I believe there were 7 car driver witnesses who saw Mike about the time of the accident. One of them rang Crimestoppers 2 days after the accident. But was not contacted by the police for 4 months. The car drivers accounts range from Mike to being very visible to being almost invisible and not wearing a helmet.

An "Expert" on Australian roads was called who answered "I am not an expert in this field" to all the questions. He admitted at inquest that he had no idea why he was called.

What is not in dispute was that Mike was in the part of the road he should have been in. He was riding straight and not swerving.

As they say. "Dont believe all you read in the papers". But if any of the above is true. It must surely bring into doubt the thoroughness and professionalism of the police enquiry.

To date. The driver has not been charged with any offences and that will make any compensation claim difficult.

Unless the inquest papers are made public. All of the above has to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Sep 2018)

Some more information about the inquest.

https://cycle.org.au/index.php/articles/mike-hall-inquest


----------



## Beebo (27 Sep 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> To date. The driver has not been charged with any offences and that will make any compensation claim difficult.


Thanks for the update, sad reading.
I dont understand the above quote, 1000's of compensation claims are paid daily without any charges being brought. 
Civil cases have a much lower burden of proof than a legal case. Hitting a cyclist from the rear would be uncontested in a UK insurance claim. I appreciate the Oz may be different.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Sep 2018)

I thought you may be interested in a post that was posted by Mike Halls mother, Pat. She travelled to the inquest in Australia. A super, special person.

"I came half way across the world for my boy. I attended the Inquest and sat for three days listening to the evidence I knew whatever the findings will be that I have to live with it. There is no blame no anger and no recriminations 
I went for my son who always asked people to be kind to each other and have empathy. I saw a young lad with fear in his eyes with sorrow in his heart and I took him in my arms and held him tight as he sobbed that he was sorry for what he had done. I hugged him and his girlfriend told him I forgave him and asked him to try to move on and find a way foward to look. after his young family and to have a good life . I came to Australia to find answers and I did I found the answer all around in the courtroom I saw destructive anger that is negative I saw people so wrapped up in their own need that it destroyed what my son stood for But I also saw incredible steadfastness and the ability to reach out and have compassion. I came away with clarity I had done want Mike would have done I forgave Be Kind to us"


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Sep 2018)

That is a very strong woman !


----------



## Beebo (28 Feb 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-47396799

The inquest has finished. Mike’s death was “avoidable”. 

There is mention of potential lack of reflective materials or rear flashing lights. 

The driver seems to get off with no criticism.


----------



## k_green (28 Feb 2019)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-47396799
> There is mention of potential lack of reflective materials or rear flashing lights.
> .



This is so so annoying. They lost his clothes so they don't know!
And the driver admits he was distracted.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2019)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-47396799
> 
> The inquest has finished. Mike’s death was “avoidable”.
> 
> ...




Thats a disgraceful decision


----------



## frank9755 (28 Feb 2019)

The actual report isn't too long, is readable and is less annoying than the news reports:
 https://courts.act.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/1324555/Hall.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3oXHyBEdt0jHnYoRkYTUPFl5PRa6q16eM0Rugg9pagJbhRUxsfY-hoRIo

Essentially, it is a victim blaming document in that it focuses on what could Mike have done to make himself more visible, and what new laws can be brought in to force other cyclists to do so, rather than what could drivers do to avoid hitting things in front of them. 

However, my reading of it is that the coroner says that the driver may have been guilty of 'negligent driving' which carries a sentence of up to 2 years. The decision on whether to prosecute is to be left to the police. Probably they will do nothing but they might.

The most significant thing for the wider world of long distance cycling is that it doesn't blame the pursuit itself for the accident. It recommends that people in Australia have flashing lights, not that they ride no more than 150km per day and sleep for 8 hours each night. On that basis, what it doesn't say is actually good news.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2019)

Hard to imagine what his family are feeling tonight.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> Hard to imagine what his family are feeling tonight.


Frank is a veteran of that race. Its not impossible that their response is similar to his.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2019)

srw said:


> Frank is a veteran of that race. Its not impossible that their response is similar to his.


Yeah, I get that and understand why you may say that but I would be interested to know how many veterans would maybe change their minds when the outcome became obvious. 

Not that I'm in anyway trying to detract from their efforts.


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2019)

The findings are not so different to how I thought they'd come out but as Frank says and the organisers obviously feared, the race itself has not been blamed. What's appalling is the police losing evidence which might have been useful in prosecuting the driver.


----------



## frank9755 (1 Mar 2019)

For the family the loss of Mike as a person must be immeasurably greater than impact on a race or a sport, even one that he was the main founder of.

The inquest will have brought everything back for Anna and his family and I'm pleased for them that it is now out of the way. 

It would have been a final insult to his legacy for the right of events such as this to exist to be threatened as a direct result of his death and I'm pleased this did not happen.

I stick to what I said at the time, and what others have also since said they agree with, that Australia is the scariest place to cycle on a road that I have ever ridden. I wouldn't ride there again and I wouldn't advise anyone else to do so. Having said that, Australians have to live with those conditions and I fully support whatever they try to do to improve cycling conditions there.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2019)

The police investigation was pitiful but it was interesting to read what the other drivers had to say.


----------

